# preg or not questions



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Ok, my Mya came back to me after being rehomed where the other gsd companion was " fixed". After she came back to me, I get a message saying she could be pegnant. I was unable to do a home check before rehoming her, and now I am worried. 

The possible dates that she could have been bred are March 25 to around April 5th. She doesn't seem to be gaining any weight. ( my lab didn't show till the last week) Her nipples seem to be sticking out a little bit more than I remember them ( but then again it could be in my head) and her vulva is soft. ( not sure if that has anything to do with it). The past two mornings she has been hesitant at eating her morning meal, and she seems to be peeing alot more. And she is really affectionate. 

Please remember this was not planned and is an unfortunate situation. We are unable to afford a vet visit right now. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If you can't afford a vet, you re-homed her previously because your husband hated her why not try to find a rescue to ensure her health and well being is taken care of and IF she is pregnant the pups will be cared for and placed in homes where another "accident" doesn't happen? If you can't afford to take her to a vet now how would you take care of a litter of pups? What if she is just sick (UTI or any number of other things could cause excessive drinking/peeing)?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ruq is right. You need to place her somewhere that can take care of her and a possible litter. If you are unable to pay vet expenses right now what are you going to do if she needs a c-section during delivery (if she is bred)?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Agree 100% with Ruq and Lisa.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: acurajaneOk, my Mya came back to me after being rehomed where the other gsd companion was " fixed". After she came back to me, I get a message saying she could be pegnant. I was unable to do a home check before rehoming her, and now I am worried.
> 
> The possible dates that she could have been bred are March 25 to around April 5th. She doesn't seem to be gaining any weight. ( my lab didn't show till the last week) Her nipples seem to be sticking out a little bit more than I remember them ( but then again it could be in my head) and her vulva is soft. ( not sure if that has anything to do with it). The past two mornings she has been hesitant at eating her morning meal, and she seems to be peeing alot more. And she is really affectionate.
> 
> Please remember this was not planned and is an unfortunate situation. We are unable to afford a vet visit right now. Any thoughts would be great.


Any news??


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She was not pregnant and I am getting her spayed as soon as I can. Thank you guys so much


----------

